# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Halloween Reads...

## Lady19thC

Seeing the posts on Christmas reading made me wonder if anyone ever composed a list of their favourite Halloween reads, as that is coming up. Here are mine:

The Halloween Tree-Ray Bradbury
Harry Potter series-J.K. Rowling
Legend of Sleepy Hollow-Washington Irving
The Wolves of Willoughby Chase-Joan Aiken
Wuthering Heights-Emily Bronte
Dracula-Bram Stoker
Frankenstein-Mary Shelley
The House of the Seven Gables-Nathaniel Hawthorne
Lois the Witch-Elizabeth Gaskell
Return of the Native-Thomas Hardy
The Ghost Writer-John Harwood
MacBeth-William Shakespeare
Turn of the Screw-Henry James
Anything by Poe!!

Happy reading!

----------


## papayahed

The Zombie Survival Guide!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Banana:

----------


## Nocturnal

Anything Lovecraft.

M.R James' stories. 
Anything Poe.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

Lovecraft offers some of the scariest, most imaginative writing I've ever encountered. 

Right now I am reading _The Monk_, by Mathew Gregory Lewis. It is a bit heavy, but is a great gothic novel; I am finding it worth the time.

I appreciate reading guides (as you read more of my posts, you'll find this out) so here is a guide I am using right now... http://stjohns-chs.org/english/gothi...s/TheMonk.html

For very dated material I find that using a guide helps me to understand historical elements that I may not always be as educated about as I would like.

----------


## Natalie

I'd like to read Frankenstein again - by Mary Shelley. It's been ages but I loved that read.

----------


## chatnoir1311

Frankenstein is a good idea, in my oppinion,the story belongs to Halloween like the Pumpkin and the sweets ,

----------


## Natalie

It totally does - great way to put it.

----------

